# Senior Project



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Well I am just about finished my 30 page senior Project and guess what my topic is here is a hint


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hope your teacher has an open mind about halloween. Good luck. 
Let us know what ya get for a grade.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmmmm, what was I interested in when I was 19................hehehe


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL. Same thing you're still interested in now? 

I also echo what BD says... if your teacher has no respect for Halloween, your project could backfire on ya. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> LOL. Same thing you're still interested in now?
> 
> I also echo what BD says... if your teacher has no respect for Halloween, your project could backfire on ya. Best of luck with it!


Well the great thing is that she is also a huge Fan of Halloween, hehehehehe, and knows how I love Halloween MUAHAHAHAHA I FEEL an A++++++


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

*Great Job*

Lotus= Great job and kudos to your teacher for being a Halloween fan.


----------

